# Stralsund



## Fischers Fritz (4. Juli 2005)

Hi,
welche Fische sind ende Juli in der Ostsee vor Stralsund?


----------



## angeltreff (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Im Strelasund fangst Du dann hauptsächlich Barsch, Aal und Hecht. Hering und Hornhecht ist vorbei, Plattfische sind die Chanchen im Sund sehr gering und Dorsche gleich Null.


----------



## Lionhead (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> welche Fische sind ende Juli in der Ostsee vor Stralsund?


Moin Fischers Fritz
Vor Stralsund befindet sich der Strelasund, der ein Boddengewässer (Brackwasser=geringerer Salzgehalt) ist.
Die Ostsee (z.B. vor Hiddensee) ist aber mit einem normalen Charterboot und Guide (mehr als 5 pS) in 1 1/2 h erreicht.
Dort gibt es dann auch Dorsch. 
Ansonsten einfach mal Blinkerkatze eine PN schicken, der sitzt vor Ort.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

@anglertreff
Wo fängt man die und wie (mit Blinkern)?


----------



## angeltreff (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Welche Fische?

Barsch und Aal habe ich zu meiner Zeit immer mit auftreibenden Wurm auf Grund gefangen, Hecht hatte ich im Strelasund noch keinen.

Geangelt hatte ich immer auf den Stegen an der ehemaligen Offiziershochschule (Schwedenschanze).


----------



## Masterfischer (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Fische?
> 
> Barsch und Aal habe ich zu meiner Zeit immer mit auftreibenden Wurm auf Grund gefangen, Hecht hatte ich im Strelasund noch keinen.
> 
> Geangelt hatte ich immer auf den Stegen an der ehemaligen Offiziershochschule (Schwedenschanze).


 Wie kann mann den den Wurm auftreiben lassen ?


----------



## uer (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

masterfischer #h 

mit ner einwegspritze, 

bekommste bestimmt bei deinem artzt des vertrauens u. wenn de saubere unterarme hast :m 

die einwegspritze mit luft füllen u. dem wurm die luft in ne ringe pumpen u. schon ist dat dingens am schweben, #6 

ach so bleischrot nich vergessen auf vorfach zu machen, sonst steigt u. steigt der wurm u. wenn de pech hast is er dann an ne wasseroberflächen #q 
:s


----------



## angeltreff (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Damals mit Styroporkügelchen, heute kann man auch super Forellenteig dazu verwenden. Wurm auf den Haken, Kügelchen Forellenteich dazu - funktioniert 1a.


----------



## uer (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

#h Fischers Fritz

angeltreff - hat dir ja schon einige fischarten genannt welche du im strealasund fangen kannst, zu den barschen u. Hechten (*welche recht häufig sind*) kommt noch der Zander dazu, 

mit dem dorschangeln hat er recht, die gibs nicht so häufig im sund, meist nur im winter unter bestimmten vorraussetzungen, aber flundern die kannste fast immer im sund beim aalangeln fangen

eine landangelstelle ist genau am rügendamm , in altefähr, neuhof oder stralsund kannst du dir ein boot mieten, 

*da der strealasund sehr weitläufig ist wäre ein guide ne gute alternative um erfolgreich die fischwaid zu betreiben, *

von saßnitz aus kannst du zum dorschangeln auf de ostsee fahren oder du fährst nach dranske da gibs auch nen bootsvermieter

*:s*


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Was fängt man den am Rügendamm?


----------



## blinkerkatze (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Hey,Fritzchen

Du mußt schon mal eine genaue Beschreibung geben wo deine Unterkunft ist.
Ich weis nicht ob du den Strelasund kennst aber der ist nicht grade klein, und der zeit kannst du am besten Flunder angeln.


----------



## Lionhead (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*



			
				blinkerkatze schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,Fritzchen
> 
> Du mußt schon mal eine genaue Beschreibung geben wo deine Unterkunft ist.
> Ich weis nicht ob du den Strelasund kennst aber der ist nicht grade klein, und der zeit kannst du am besten Flunder angeln.


 
Moin Blinkerkatze,

wie angelt man im Sommer in Stralsund Flundern?
mit Tauwurm, Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm???
normale Grundmontage oder etwas Weihnachtsschmuck wie in der Brandung?
Vom Rügendamm vor Altefähr?ist der Rügendamm trotz der Bauarbeiten begehbar, kann man auch im Hafen Flundern fangen? Welche Fische sind im Hafen noch halbwegs fangbar?
Danke im Voraus für die Infos, bin im Juli/August auch wieder in Stralsund...
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Fischers Fritz (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

@blinkerkatze

kein weg ist mir zu weit!!!!!!!!


----------



## blinkerkatze (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Blinkerkatze,
> 
> wie angelt man im Sommer in Stralsund Flundern?
> mit Tauwurm, Wattwurm,Seeringelwurm???
> ...


Ich Angel die Flunder fast immer mit Tauwurm es geht auch mit Wattwurm ist aber eine Preisfrage. Die besten Angelstellen sind am Strom (Fahrrinne) ich Angel meist im Bereich Devin zwischen rot und gelbe Tonne aber zum Fahrwasser ein Abstand von 20 - 50m halten. Und die Pose muss Treiben.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Was fängt man wenn man am Rügendamm Blinkert?


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Was fängt man wenn man am Rügendamm Blinkert?


 
Wahrscheinlich die mitleidigen Blicke der Angler, die den Rügendamm mit dem Boot passieren.
Hauptproblem:Eine vernünftige erreichbare Angelstelle am Rügendamm zu finden.
Deine Chancen wären dann wahrscheinlich im Hafen besser.
Aber im Sommer kommt man um ein Boot oder zumindestens ein Wathose wahrscheinlich nicht herum.
Während im Frühjahr und im Herbst im Hafen die Angler gestapelt sind, ist es jetzt dort leer. Die Einheimischen wissen wohl auch warum.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## blinkerkatze (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

FF wenn du eine Wathose hast gehe auf den Dänhölm, übern Rügendamm rechts und dann wieder rechts halten da kommt eine kleine Brücke hir hast du die Wahl.
du kannst nach links gehen wo die Fischer sind da ist es flacher oder grade durch kommst du mehr ans Tiefe. Es gibt noch eine Stelle an der JVA da ist ein Spülfeld hinter der Werft ist nicht einfach zu finden, frage nach dem Spülfeld in der Frankensiedlung beim Knast.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Wie tief muss man ins Wasser rein gehen?


----------



## blinkerkatze (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

#d Na ja, nicht so das die Hose sich mit Wasser füllt.|supergri


----------



## Fischers Fritz (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

|kopfkrat Ich hab leider keine Wathose.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Gibt es denn überhaupt keine Landangelstelle am Rügendamm?


----------



## Lionhead (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn überhaupt keine Landangelstelle am Rügendamm?


 
Doch die gibt es, aber die sind nicht so gut.
Man kann teilweise auf der Seite, wo der Fußgängerweg ist, die Treppen zum Wasser runtergehen.
Dort sind auch die meist besuchten Stellen zu Hornhechtzeit.
Seltsamerweise sind die Stellen außerhalb der Herings/Hornhechtsaison verwaist (von Anglern).
Ich weiß daher nicht, ob es sich lohnt, dort zu angeln.
Erschwerend kommt die baustelle am Rügendamm hinzu, die noch mehr Einschränkung bedeutet. 
Ohne Wathose und Boot, wäre noch ein Besuch der Seen zu überdenken. Ein Boardie berichtete mal vor einiger zeit von Angelversuchen im Frankenteich.
Vom persönlichen Augenschein würde ich dem teich auch Potentila zuschreiben. Weißfisch und Hecht, sowie Aal sollten dort auch vorkommen und leichter zu beangeln sein.
Ruf doch mal einen örtlichen Verein oder Händler an, der hat sicher mehr Infos.
Ein Versuch im hafen scheint nicht zu lohnen, denn lt. Webcam sind pro Tag max. 1-2 Leute im Hafen (@Blinkerkatze Korrigiere mich, wenn das nicht stimmt)
Zielfisch ist vielleicht Plötz und Barsch, aber erwarte nicht zuviel.
Ich werde mal den Tip von Blinkerkatze mit der Wathose und Plattfisch verfolgen.
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## blinkerkatze (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Hallo FF, 
wann genau hast du vor nach Strslsund zu kommen, und wo hast du deine Unterkunft.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Also ich komm Ende Juli.
Meine Unterkunft ist das Dorint Hotel.


----------



## Lionhead (9. August 2005)

*AW: Stralsund*

Moin an alle, die wo sich mit Stralsund auskennen, oder das Glück haben dort zu leben...

Habe letztes Wochenende einen Spaziergang an der Stralsunder Mole gemacht.

Dabei traf ich drei Angler.
Zwei Touristen,sehr professionell aufgemacht, die mit ihren 5 er Mepps-Spinnern mitleidige Blicke der Zuschauer am Thälmann-Ufer fingen.

Der dritte war ein Stralsunder der gemütlich am Molenkopf im Oldstyle (Sargblei und Tauwurm) Barsche und Kaulbarsche fing.

Dieser erzählte mir zwei interessante Sachen, deren Wahrheitsgehalt ich gerne bestätigt oder widerlegt hätte.

1. Im Herbst kommt der Herbsthering nach Stralsund.

2. Der Hafenmeister hätte sich so über die Heringstouris im Frühjahr geärgert, daß er das Angeln von der Stralsunder Mole aus verbieten lassen will.

Das 2. wäre ja eine Hiobsbotschaft,denn die Mole war in den letzten Jahren eine gute Alternative zum Rügendamm geworden.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------

